# Plaster question - hairline cracks



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

I am painting a kitchen for a relative as a favor. Yeah, I know, but sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do. Anyhow, while sanding some touch up areas I noticed hairline cracks in the plaster. 

Upon further investigation and sanding in different areas of the room it appears that the entire room has these cracks, walls and ceiling. No loose material and you can not feel anything with your hand as you go over the area, they are most noticable after sanding an area. 

The walls had wallpaper on them which peeled off too easily to reveal what appears to be bare plaster. The ceiling has a couple of coats of paint on it. The paper and ceiling are probably original to the home.

Question - Do I need to treat these cracks somehow before painting or can I prime with a good oil base primer and forget them?

Bill


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Cracks will always come back. It all depends on how much time you want to put into it to make them go away for a period of time. Doe that make any sense?:blink:


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

You can make them go away forever, but it will take a ton of work:
Scuff-sand entire surface and remove the dust
Wash with TSP or similar cleaner to remove dirt/etc.
Cover the entire wall with self adhesive mesh (like joint tape in a giant 3'x100' roll)
Apply 2 skim coats of mud
sand, prime, paint

Good luck!


----------



## Plaster Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

Meshing the whole wall is the best way to do it, but it is probably more work than you want to do considering that the walls are already so close to finished and the cracks are so small. 

One thing you can do that is much faster and should work for quite awhile is non-shrinking spackle. I know spackle is a bad word around here and I've never used it for anything other than this but for very minor cracks it works for a very long time. Not the greatest solution but should to the trick for what you want. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

http://www.spec-chem.com/nuwal/index.htm


----------



## rogerhattman (Jul 6, 2008)

Most likely the cracks will show through. Why do you not apply a wall liner and then paint that? That would be much less work then mesh/mud.


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the response everyone. I will let her decide which way to proceed.

Bill


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Here's a real simple fix, I used it in a house that was built 1861, I got 5 gallons of BM Block Filler it will fill all voids and cracks, it will soak into the putty coat, the Block Filler will leave a thick stipple if it's not rolled out good, I would use a 3/4" lambs wool roller skin.
after it drys take a pole sander and give it a light sand from top of the wall to top of base. corner to corner, then you can use spackle on any deep cracks.
Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

Frankawitz said:


> Here's a real simple fix, I used it in a house that was built 1861, I got 5 gallons of BM Block Filler it will fill all voids and cracks, it will soak into the putty coat, the Block Filler will leave a thick stipple if it's not rolled out good, I would use a 3/4" lambs wool roller skin.
> after it drys take a pole sander and give it a light sand from top of the wall to top of base. corner to corner, then you can use spackle on any deep cracks.
> Good luck:thumbsup:


That's exactly what I was looking for. I was hoping you would respond to this Frank.

Thanks,

Bill


----------

